# Looking for a long coat in FL if possible



## Tyler Stoddard (Aug 9, 2021)

I’m looking for a long coat GSD preferably in Florida but I’m willing to travel. Please let me know if you have any recommendations I’ve been looking for a while but can’t seem to find any. Something similar to the photo below. Thanks


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's been my experience that a long coat occasionally shows up in a litter, not that they were bred for. I didn't go looking for my coated dogs, I went looking for temperament, health - I got that in a couple of long coated GSDs. Your best course might be to contact several breeders with good records on temperament and health to ask if they occasionally had a coated one show up and if they expect any in soon to be welped litters.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

You do realize that a long coat would do better in a cooler area. Imagine YOU wearing a fur coat in 90+ humidity. 😱

Besides, coat length and color is the last thing to worry about. Temperament show being #1.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

poconoman said:


> You do realize that a long coat would do better in a cooler area. Imagine YOU wearing a fur coat in 90+ humidity. 😱
> 
> Besides, coat length and color is the last thing to worry about. Temperament show being #1.


for what it’s worth.... i’ve taken my dogs, 1 LC and 1 stock coat to the high desert several times, my LC has always faired much better! granted, my stock coat was “out of coat” and my LC hadn’t started blowing yet - their undercoats protect them from both extreme heat and extreme cold. the moisture / humidity would be a greater concern for me, and the potential for hot spots.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

And my point stands. Florida is a humid sauna.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...making it challenging for any dog. a couple inches of hair doesn’t change that.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would find litters likely to produce the temperament I like and ask if there’s a chance for long coats. Alternatively, I would check a website with dogs for sale and see if there is a long coat I like.


----------



## Tyler Stoddard (Aug 9, 2021)

poconoman said:


> You do realize that a long coat would do better in a cooler area. Imagine YOU wearing a fur coat in 90+ humidity. 😱
> 
> Besides, coat length and color is the last thing to worry about. Temperament show being #1.


What you said about temperament makes sense to prioritize over looks since I’m looking for a family dog not so much a working dog but to the point about the heat, a major breeder in Florida specializes in long coat almost exclusively and they seem to be fine.








AKC Registered German Shepherd Breeders in Florida


Ruskin House of Shepherds is an AKC registered, purebred German Shepherd breeder located near Tampa, FL. Click to view our available dogs or contact us today!



www.ruskinhouseofshepherds.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That breeder has too many red flags imo. I don’t see any proof of health testing or titles/ proof the dogs can work. They are also breeding colors out of the standard. I personally would avoid this particular breeder.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Fodder said:


> ...making it challenging for any dog. a couple inches of hair doesn’t change that.


Of course, but a couple of inches does make a difference. That's why most people have shorter hair cuts during the summer because hair is a great insulator. Keeping it longer during the winter. Again, great insulator. A short hair breed will dissipate heat better than a longer coat. Darker coats absorb more heat than lighter coats. Also, why are Malamutes better suited for the Arctic? Can a Chihuahua be in the Artic with the coat it has? Worse, dogs don't sweat. Making it harder to cool off in hotter climates. Imagine with a longer coat and under coat. I have relatives and friends in Florida that have dogs and they are kept INSIDE during the day because the dogs can't handle it. And I'm talking about dogs of different sizes and coat length. One has a pure white Bichon Frise and that thing cannot stay outdoors for long. They have the AC running all the time. Only goes out very early in the morning and evening. 

"if you type dubai into the search bar, you’ll see a few post, mostly surrounding the high temperatures and humidity..... sounds miserable."









GSD in Dubai


Hi all, I currently live in the UK and have a 5 month old, female GSD. I am looking at relocating to Dubai sometime next year but I can't work out if I can take my GSD with me. I've read some things on the internet saying they are banned, some saying fine and some saying restricted. Any help...




www.germanshepherds.com





YOU seem to agree what I said. Granted, Florida is not Dubai but it's still a very hot place for a dog. They are kept inside a lot.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

poconoman said:


> Of course, but a couple of inches does make a difference. That's why most people have shorter hair cuts during the summer because hair is a great insulator. Keeping it longer during the winter. Again, great insulator. A short hair breed will dissipate heat better than a longer coat. Darker coats absorb more heat than lighter coats. Also, why are Malamutes better suited for the Arctic? Can a Chihuahua be in the Artic with the coat it has? Worse, dogs don't sweat. Making it harder to cool off in hotter climates. Imagine with a longer coat and under coat. I have relatives and friends in Florida that have dogs and they are kept INSIDE during the day because the dogs can't handle it. And I'm talking about dogs of different sizes and coat length. One has a pure white Bichon Frise and that thing cannot stay outdoors for long. They have the AC running all the time. Only goes out very early in the morning and evening.
> 
> "if you type dubai into the search bar, you’ll see a few post, mostly surrounding the high temperatures and humidity..... sounds miserable."
> 
> ...


Long coats struggle more in extreme weather, both hot and cold. It’s not because the coat is longer. It’s because it’s looser.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> Long coats struggle more in extreme weather, both hot and cold. It’s not because the coat is longer. It’s because it’s looser.


But my point still stands. Longer coats are worse.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

All I know is that dogs in Florida, regardless of coat are kept inside a lot.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

poconoman said:


> But my point still stands. Longer coats are worse.


Kinda. Every dog would do better in e cooler climate than florida. The difference between a long coat and stock coat isn’t going to matter for a pet. Either way the dig isn’t going to be working in that weather. It’s going to be handled the same way. It’s not like they can’t live in florida.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Tyler Stoddard said:


> What you said about temperament makes sense to prioritize over looks since I’m looking for a family dog not so much a working dog but to the point about the heat, a major breeder in Florida specializes in long coat almost exclusively and they seem to be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing on that website that would make me want one of their puppies! Anyone that's breeding for pandas, livers and blues would make me run away quickly!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I lived in FL for 30 years and have always had Long Coats. The person is looking for a breeder. I sent him here from Facebook since Facebook is filled with back yard breeders. Lets help him find a breeder.

Look at patty's dogs



Vom Glock Kennel – Breeder of 100% West German Showline Longcoat German Shepherd dogs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> Kinda. Every dog would do better in e cooler climate than florida. *The difference between a long coat and stock coat isn’t going to matter for a pet.* Either way the dig isn’t going to be working in that weather. It’s going to be handled the same way. It’s not like they can’t live in florida.


👍🏽
and that’s all i’m going to say. the OP isn’t interested in a Bichon.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What else are you looking for in the dog? Personality, drive, temperament?


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

my 2 cents- I've been in Florida since '71. Have had Poodles, Collies, Bichons and GSDs.
When it's 97 out like the other day my GSD or any dog doesn't want to spend too much time outside-
unless they're swimming in cooler water at the lake or ocean or mini-doggy pool. But then neither do I wanna be out in it.
We deal w/ the heat. Early morning hikes or late evening. But it's not super hot all year round. Fall, winter and spring are gorgeous.
I know people with much hairier dogs than mine and they schedule their outdoor time about the same as me.
We're not that far from nice lakes, natural springs- 72degrees, rivers, and the ocean. 
Sure it takes some monitoring on hot days but remember most afternoons in summer we get rain which cools things down. So it's not all day heat, usually.
My rough collies didn't have any problems at all with their long coats and the heat and I never ever would shave them off.
It's very do-able.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Fodder said:


> 👍🏽
> and that’s all i’m going to say. the OP isn’t interested in a Bichon.


Did I post that? Show me where I said about the OP 
interested in a Bichon.


----------



## krodriguez (Jan 14, 2019)

I live in Florida. Granted I wasn't looking for a long coat GSD, but I had a really hard time finding a good breeder in FL. I did find someone whose dogs fit with what I was looking for and I have (to me and my family) an amazing boy! I would suggest looking out of state if you want to find your long coat pup. I did meet someone at the beach with a beautiful long coat GSD. He was imported. Depending on where you are in the state, there is a GSD club on the Treasure Coast. You could always contact them for further suggestions! Good luck!


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Our big boy is a long coat. He was one of two such in a litter of 8 (ASL). Just a word of caution so you know what you're getting into. Keeping a LC GSD even passably groomed is a herculean task. When they blow their under coats you'll have enough fur to make 2 other dogs... every other week. And, when they're not blowing it, you'll have to keep an eye out for the undercoat matting particularly in the area of their 'pants.' 

On the plus side of the ledger, my (admittedly limited) experience with ours and others I've met is that they tend to have relatively calm dispositions (though in our Duke's case it may just be his show lines coming through) and iirc breeders that went specifically for long coats (Shilo, King) did so for that reason among others.


----------



## ZeusMI (Sep 23, 2021)

Fodder said:


> ...making it challenging for any dog. a couple inches of hair doesn’t change that.


I know this is an old post but people seem to search through the forums for answers to previous questions so I feel like I should comment this. I have a friend who has a long hair GSD from Kolenda kennels in MI and his dog in Michigan weather seems to be hot constantly. As a puppy he constantly was sleeping on the air vents. I got my GSD from a BYB (I was younger dumb and didn't know better) who is standard coat and he seems to handle the heat 1000x better than my buddies long hair.


----------

